# Silent Flame Clearances



## damien (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello all,
I posted this question in another part of this site but thought this forum would get more eyeballs on it.I hope someone here has seen one of these stoves before.I'ts a Silent Flame model#1651. I have a friend that is installing it and cannot find a manual anywhere so that we can set the stove to the required clearances. If anyone has any info on where I can find it I would greatly appreciate it.The stove has 6" flue and a jacket all around it and stays pretty cool to the touch.His parents bought tt in 1984 and had it 18" from the wall but cannot find the manual to verify if thats the correct clearance.Thanks in advance.




*Attached Files:*





*2012-10-13_10-21-01_442.jpg*

File size:
1.6 MB
Views:
6


----------



## rideau (Oct 13, 2012)

damien said:


> Hello all,
> I posted this question in another part of this site but thought this forum would get more eyeballs on it.I hope someone here has seen one of these stoves before.I'ts a Silent Flame model#1651. I have a friend that is installing it and cannot find a manual anywhere so that we can set the stove to the required clearances. If anyone has any info on where I can find it I would greatly appreciate it.The stove has 6" flue and a jacket all around it and stays pretty cool to the touch.His parents bought tt in 1984 and had it 18" from the wall but cannot find the manual to verify if thats the correct clearance.Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Just typed "Silent Flame Model 1651" at Bing search, and the first thing that came up was a service/parts site for Silent Flame, and about the second thing on the page was a complete on line owner's manual with all specs.  I think it will give you all the information you need.


----------



## coaly (Oct 13, 2012)

Here's an article giving some company info and pictures before demolition.

http://dailysoutherner.com/local/x1450994232/Former-Long-Manufacturing-facility-to-fall-soon

I found a manual for model 1661 and 1662 (Fireplace Insert, but not 1651..... yet) here;
http://www.servicesales.com/images/silentflame_manual.pdf


----------

